# Quick: Oil pan replacement



## keaton85 (Nov 13, 2010)

2002 Passat V6 4Motion

A friend just put a crack in his oil pan (lower). 

1: I have two different V6 motors out of B5 A4s and wanted to know if there was a difference between pans?
2: Anything else that needs to be done in that area while the pan is off? as in o-rings and so forth.
3: Special about the sealant?


off topic: How or these 4motion trannys?


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

If there is any difference, it's not enough that they're not swappable. The gasket is the same part number for B5 and B5.5.
You'll want to replace the front engine mount (snub mount) while you're in there.
Nope. Anything oil-resistant should do the trick. It doesn't get super-hot down there.


I hope you realize however, that you're going to have to drop the sub-frame, which means you'll need an engine jack or hoist.

As for the tranny, I don't know about the auto, but the man-tran is pretty bulletproof. I had about 300 hp in my supercharged 2.8, and the tranny held up just fine for about 50k mi. The rear diff mounts and wheel bearings are a different story.

Also, if you didn't already know, the front control arms are a weak point. DO NOT replace them one by one. If one of them is gone, do them all. You'll save yourself a lot of time and money that way. You can get kits for under $500 that have all 8 control arms, tie-rod ends, and the sway-bar links, and they last just as well as the OEM parts, which is to say 2-3 years.

Finally, if your valve cover starts leaking oil, change the PCV hoses and valves before doing anything else.


----------



## keaton85 (Nov 13, 2010)

So there is an actual material gasket, not just a metal to metal sealant? 

Also, I thought that these had a subframe covering the pan, but my friend said it's right there without anything in the way?

He wants to do it in the driveway :screwy: unless it's really a straight drop out.

Thanks for the tips for those common failure areas. I'm a Volvo guy but starting to get a few VW/Audis into the friends and family due to reliable AWD systems.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Well, you can get a gasket. I don't remember if it came with one from the factory. However, I'm not so sure I gave you the correct information now. I thought they were all the same, but I found a gasket on ECS tuning that says it's for AHA engines only. Yours is probably ACK, and the donor is probably ATQ.

I forgot you had a B5.5. It's possible you don't have to drop the subframe.


----------



## keaton85 (Nov 13, 2010)

I just checked and one of the donors is cracked and the other is not going to be easy to get at. SO it looks like a new pan is in order...

Thanks for looking that info up though!

The P/N that the dealer quoted for the 02 V6 4motion was 078103604AC


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

OK, that's the same P/N as the ATQ.

ECS Tuning has one for about half the price of an OEM one. Meyle is pretty good.

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-B5_A4-Quattro-V6_30v/Search/Oil_Pan/ES1427/


----------



## keaton85 (Nov 13, 2010)

FCP groton has it for 56.49 either with or without the hole. 

Seems as it's all just a silicone sealant after 99. So that makes it easy


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Wow. That's a pretty good deal. :thumbup:


----------

